# Maintenance schedule : dos and don'ts....



## FranklyB (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi,

I am a new member, and very glad I stumbled upon this friendly forum. I've read a few posts regarding regular maintenance, and realize there's a lot that wasn't covered in the owner's manual of my R58. I thought I wasn't backwashing enough with the chemical (Poly Caf), but from I've read here, that's probably a good thing. The owner's manual suggests a monthly (or even weekly) chemical backflush. I've owned my machine over a year now, and may be only used the Poly Caf 3 times total. That said, i think I'm not doing enough backwash, so I wouldn't mind any input you can offer on below regular maintenance schedule:

*First, my set up: *


Rocket R58, 2016. I have it plumbed in, through a water softener filter - not sure the make or model, - it's the one they suggested where I bought my unit.

Mazzer Mini - grinder.


*Daily usage:*


I usually pull at least 4 to 6 shots a day - mostly in the morning : 1 my wife, 2 for myself , and my 2 oldest - 18 & 21yrs, before they head off to school J. Amazingly, since I got the espresso machine they prefer my lattes over Starbucks







&#8230; Wonder why







? During the weekend, I pull about 8 shots throughout the day, and more if we have guests.

*Maintenance schedule:*


After each shot, I run water through the group head and portafilter - wipe down the shower basket with a cloth.

At the end of the day: Water backflush, clean the group head, portafilter and basket (separate them), with a brush, and hot water. Should I leave the portafilter and basket soaked in water overnight?

Every 3 days: remove the shower basket and clean the group head with a brush and hot water - clean off residue and loose grinds


I used to leave the machine on all the time, but have been told this can dry up the shower basket rubber gasket. I now turn it off when I am done for the day.

Question: Do you leave the portafilter engaged on the group head when not in use?

*And now the grinder:*


Once a week: pop off the bean basket and wash it with hot water from the steam wand.

I use a soft brush to clean the blades, and a turkey baster to blow out any hard to reach loose grinds that I can't reach with the brush.

All other parts that can be reached are clean downward hot water until I see no oil residues.

The coffee I use is not oily, but a little does build up over time.


Again, any input/recommendations welcome. Thanks!

Frank


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

Much is covered in this thread: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28316-Coffee-cleanliness-is-next-to-godliness

in answer to Q about leaving the pf engaged. I do, but loosely. If you leave on, then it'll come up to temperature with the machine. Leave it off and it'll be cold cos I'm guaranteed to forget to put it on. However do it up tight and I guess the gasket will end up permanently compressed.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

@DavecUK impressed maintenance and cleaning routines on me greatly through the years and I suspect I am like many of you in that I can't carry it all in my head, I have to write it down. Hence for some years I print out and keep an A4 piece of paper blu-tacked inside my 'coffee' cupboard. I don't think about the tasks per se, I just know that a the beginning of each month I look at the list and decide which ones I need to do. Might work for some of you too.

For those tasks needing a more regular check (water softener salt level for example) I have weekly outlook prompts too, oh and this is my template for this year - yes I have carried out Feb and Mar checks, and will shortly carry out April checks.


----------

